# Metformin Anyone?



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

I just wondered if anyone knew if stopping metformin can bring on AF early?

I've been taking it for about 4 weeks but have a wheat allergy and been getting upset stomach a bit so stopped taking it a week ago.

This week (which was supposed to be ovulation week) I have had really sore boobs then this morning i noticed a very light AF has started, my cycle is always 32 days but this is only day 20?

Its all very strange!!

Jo xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I Jo, I am not sure how metformin affects AF sorry, I know some people are given it to regulate cycles. Just a thought could it be spotting? Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Jo i take metformin and have done for the past 3 and half years.  I was given it as i have pcos and never had any periods.  Its supposed to regulate your cycle and for me i bleed between day 30 and 45ish so still not regular but more so if i wasnt taking it. I dont think if you stopped it it would make you bleed but not really sure as i have reduced dose and played around with dose but not actually stopped it for many days.  To be honest dont think it would affect me but then im not regualr? May be worth ringing the clinic on Tue just to ask if it would.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks girls - i thought it was spotting as didn't have anymore yesterday but this morning have woken up feeling heavy (like i do with AF) and had a little more today.

I think i will ring the clinic as its very strange and my cycle is normally bang on 32 days

Jo xx


----------

